# GreySmoke Birthday herf pics



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't have time right now to put captions for all the pics. All I'll say for now is that it was a great time!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats what its all about!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

goodtimes


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looked like fun. wish i was there


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

It was a good time! Good friends, good cigars, good food, good booze, = GOOD TIME!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks like a great time!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun guys


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a great time... love that deck! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm only recognising Deuce and Rob. But good times are what it's all about!!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like a great time guys!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!! But Rob looks blowed out :lol:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a blast! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like a great time. Are those phillie flavored his favorites?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

chubzerous said:


> Looks like a great time. Are those phillie flavored his favorites?


Yes, they are.

And it was an awesome time!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

thats awsome, looks like a beautiful day out


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

whats the huge box of smokes on the table ?


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Def looked fun!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

redbeard said:


> whats the huge box of smokes on the table ?


I think you're talking about my stash. I used the box as a humidor this summer (my old humi had a strange oder and I didn't want to put my cigars in that atmosphere)

This was a freaking great time.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had by all..good pics


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looked like a fabulous time, thanx 4 sharing


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a great day was had. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

100% perfect day!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Greysmoke!! What a party. Nice pics.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ben!!!!! I wish I could have been there to join the fun!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I wish I was not in RI at the parents house in RI Happy Birthday!!! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looked like a good time was had by all!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Had an excellent time! A lot of great cigars and insane stories were traded that day! Ben made us all feel like home, and he and his wife were both terrific hosts! Thanks again for having us. I cant wait for the next one!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

dang... now I'm really sorry I missed out... had a great time at the deck herf, so not only would I have known where I was going this time, I would've been able to razz Deuce too... aww, shucks... :biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That you had a great day we all can see!! 

WTG guys!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for the pics


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Happy B-Day brother--Looks like you guys had a Blast!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice, Happy B'day!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I think you're talking about my stash. I used the box as a humidor this summer (my old humi had a strange oder and I didn't want to put my cigars in that atmosphere)
> 
> This was a freaking great time.


thats a very nice looking stash there brother


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I wish I was not in RI at the parents house in RI Happy Birthday!!! Wish I could have been there!


Hey Brent, I'm from RI myself and get down there pretty regularly to see the familay and take care of some properties I have there!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Mike did you or anyone else get pics of the NUB stuff that Sam sent? I'd like to get it posted to show what a generous BOTL Sam is.

Sam - Thanks for the unbelieveably generous contribution to my B-day herf, wish I could have made it to one of the Chicago area events but I was traveling last week as well. Wish you could have joined us but I understand that you had events. Well thanks again for the BAG full of NUBs, hats, T- shirts etc...


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad everyone enjoyed the Herf, and thanks for the generous gifts, and leave behinds. I must say that I really look forward to getting together with the members of CL. When we get together it's like a long lost brother/sister has been found and we enjoy the time we have together as brothers/sister would.

For those of you that have not done a Herf of their own or have not attended one, I highly recommend doing so. You will find that there is great enjoyment and fulfillment in doing so. 
GreySmoke (Ben)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

GreySmoke said:


> Hey Mike did you or anyone else get pics of the NUB stuff that Sam sent? I'd like to get it posted to show what a generous BOTL Sam is.
> 
> Sam - Thanks for the unbelieveably generous contribution to my B-day herf, wish I could have made it to one of the Chicago area events but I was traveling last week as well. Wish you could have joined us but I understand that you had events. Well thanks again for the BAG full of NUBs, hats, T- shirts etc...


I have a pic. Just gotta shrink all my pics and ill post em all.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like yall had a blast. Mojito's or mint julep?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a good time. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Looks like yall had a blast. Mojito's or mint julep?


Ben made the "bottomless mojito" pitcher and they were amazingly good!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> Ben made the "bottomless mojito" pitcher and they were amazingly good!


amazingly good is an UNDERSTATEMENT! those were AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

well, dang... nobody said there was going to be bottomless Mojitos... :huh_oh:

was she topless too? and the wives didn't object? :redface:


----------

